# FORUMS disappear / reappear / disappear...



## Kaibutsu (Apr 25, 2017)

I have a hard time getting the Forums page to stay open. 

I have this web-site in my Toolbar for quick access. Every time I open it, it loads up and then disappears, leaving only the little house icon at the top. I have to click on the house icon many times to get the page to stay open.

Is anybody else having this problem or am I the only one?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2017)

I have not had this problem.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2017)

Here the same. No troubles.


----------



## dogsbody (Apr 27, 2017)

I keep this forum and many others in My Favourites list. I've not had any issues with it disappearing.


Chris


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 27, 2017)

No issues like that for me.


----------



## pbehn (Apr 27, 2017)

When I view a thread it then disappears from new posts view until someone else posts on it. They are all still visible from the forum view.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2017)

Nothing like that has happened to me...


----------



## pbehn (Apr 28, 2017)

Gnomey said:


> Nothing like that has happened to me...


It was the same in the old forum format, I thought it was a quirk here, if I log out obviously all posts are there.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2017)

Sounds like it's somewhere between you and the server then if it isn't affected anyone else.


----------



## Kaibutsu (May 2, 2017)

Okay, Thanks for the input guys!

Cheers,
Andrew


----------

